# 

## Kasia_de

Nie chodzi mi o takie płytki naklejane w narożnikch, ale o pozione żłobienia w styropnianie.

Dowiedziałam się, że są 2 możliwości:

1/ użycie specjalnych listew
2/ wycinanie takim przyrządem termicznym poziomych rowków

U nnie trochę będzie tych boni, listwy kosztowałyby około 1500 PLN, do tego doliczyć trzeba montaż tych listew przez pana, który robi elewację.

Można kupić taniej niż te listwy takie urządzenie do termicznego wycinania rowków i nawet samodzielnie je "wydłubać"  :Smile: 

*PYTANIA:*

1. czy jeśli będę miała te wyżłobienia poziome w styropianie, zrobione termicznie, to na to idzie normalnie klej, siatka i tynk? ten klej tam się szpachelką wpycha?   :smile:  

2. czy mimo termicznie wyciętych rowków i tak  mimo wszystko daje się te listwy? a na listwy (we wgłębienia) tak samo - klej siatka tynk? czy one zostaja takie "gołe"? białe są więc będą dośc widoczne...

Pomóżcie prosze, bo styropian "się klei" musze szybko się zdecydować...

----------


## Piotrek T

Bonie to utrapienie wykonawcy elewacji , myślę że nie unikniesz dodatkowych kosztów bo samemu raczej tego prawidłowo nie wykonasz to upierdliwa robota.
Przy listwach nadal pozostaje wycinanie w styropianie/wełnie by zatopić listwy .
Samo wycinanie termiczne  też kosztuje bo trzeba to poobrabiać wewnątrz  by styropian się nie utleniał

----------


## Kasia_de

to znaczy tak - robimy termicznie te rowki i na to normalnie klej, siatka i tynk tak? wepchnąc w te szczeliny?  :Smile: 

ale w takim wypadku mogę zrezygnować z listew?

A robiąc listwy i tak muszę wcześniej wyciąć rowki?

----------


## Piotrek T

Tak dokładnie ale bez tych gotowych listew będzie więcej roboty a wykonawca pewnie to sobie doliczy i z oszczedności nici.

----------


## Kasia_de

zastanawiam sie tylko, czy jak będę miała te żłobienia powiedzmy 2x3 cm, to jak tam klej, siatkę i tynk wepchnąć???

----------


## pierwek

a masz fotki jakiejs elewacji z takimi boniami? takie wystające widziałem ale takie wgłębione to chyba nie...

----------


## Kasia_de

nie wiem czy link działa jak należy, ale chodzi mi o takie poziome paski, jak na budynku w kolorze ... hmmm, łososiowym?

http://artstudioboleslawiec.pl/index...e&image=12.jpg

to zdjęcie powiększone

----------


## dominikams

Kasiu, tak na logikę wyciąć i tak trzeba   :Wink2:  

Ja bym chyba dała te listwy, bo ciężko będzie (tak sądzę) uzyskać idealne żłobienia bez nich. Bo ten klej to trzeba by chyba palcem nakładać   :Wink2:  Ale może się mylę....   :Roll:  

Też sobie wymyśliłaś   :Wink2:   :Lol:   (a tak na poważnie, to te boniowania bardzo mi się podobają i myślę, że ładnie u ciebie to będzie wyglądało   :big grin:  )

----------


## pierwek

dzięki - rzeczywiście ładne ale czy będzie pasowało do domu jednorodzinnego?

----------


## Kasia_de

u mnie na bloku takie bonie są, widzieliśmy jak je wycinali takim urządzonkiem termicznym, ale to było w czasach, kiedy nie myślałam, że bede sobie takie coś na własnej elewacji robić  :Smile:  gdybym wiedziała, to poszłabym się przeszkolić   :Lol:  a tak nie zwróciłam uwagi, jak to tynkowali.

Ale maż przed chwilą wrócił z misji specjalnej   :Lol:   podłubał trochę w tych boniach na naszym bloku, no i faktycznie , w środku te rowki są pokryte są tynkiem... 

Ale jakby zrobić metodą z listwami to chyba też się to tynkuje? czy taki biały plastik na elewacji bije po oczach? a jak ktoś ma ciemną elewacje i mu to białe nie pasuje? nie ma innych kolorów tych listew niż białe

----------


## dominikams

Kasiu, myślę, że się tynkuje. Ale to musi być strasznie upierdliwe!   :Roll:   :Roll:  

Nie złapali męża na tych przeszpiegach?   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

Taką alternatywę ci znalazłam:

http://forum.muratordom.pl/pseudo-bo...ght=boniowanie

----------


## Piotrek T

Boni w wersji z listwami się nie tynkuje tylko malowanie

----------


## Kasia_de

dzięki serdeczne, na to nie wpadłam  :oops:  fajny pomysł z tymi pseudo-boniami...

męża nikt nie przyłapał na dłubaniu w boniach  :Smile: 

podjęliśmy decyzję, że zrobimy pseudo-bonie przy użyciu taśmy, bo ja bym chciała żeby one były dość gęsto, a przy wydatku 1500 PLN (nie licząc montażu) na listwy, to miałabym je co 30 cm i na niewielkiej powierzchni.
A tak, będę mogła poszaleć i zrobic coś ala deskowanie na prawie całym poddaszu...

Musze uderzyc do Zbycha po dokłądny instruktaż albo się wprosić na oględziny "w naturze"  :Lol:

----------


## dominikams

No widzisz, przydają się te forumowe pogaduchy   :cool:  

Słuchaj, tam jest link do dziennika Zbycha i wszystko jest wytłumaczone   :Wink2:

----------


## Kasia_de

tak, już Zbycha dzienniku czytałam, ale mam wątpliwość co to jest tynk podkładowy? czy na warstwę kleju idzie ten tynk a potem właściwy "baranek" dopiero? żeby to drożej niż te listwy nie wyszło   :Lol:

----------


## Piotr B. CDS

> Taką alternatywę ci znalazłam:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/pseudo-bo...ght=boniowanie


jest tutaj delikatna róznica pomiedzy tamtymi postami adokładnie tym tematem.

tam jest tynk strukturalny 3mm, nie we jaki tu ma być ale jak dobrze przypuszczam bedzie 1,5 mm (standardowy na budynkach jednorodzinnych).

więc hm......? tasma ? może i tak ale jak to będzie wyglądało ? bardziej jako "pseudo boniowanie".

bonie sa elementem dekoracyjnym, ozdobnym budynku i tzreba wziąśc pod uwage aby takimi "pseudo boniami" nie zrobić wręcz odwrotnego efektu czyli żeby nie popsuć estetyki elewacji....

moim zdaniem jesli miał bym zrobić rozwiazanie na "taśme" to raczej chyba w ogóle bym odpuścił. nie podobało by mi sie... wybór należy do klienta.

odnosnie wykonania boni : 
1) wyciąc wycinarką elektryczną, następnie obsadzić narozniki+siatka+klej i pomalować.
2)wyciąc wycinarką elektryczną obsadzić gotowe bonie (koszt 12,5 brutto za 3mb) i pomalować.

przeanalizował bym koszty i esli mnie nie stać to nie kombinował bym tylko zrobił elewacje jhednolitą.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Lili Lili

Ja mam na domu jednorodzinnym bonie i wygląda super. Są to gotowe elementy ze styropianu, nie płaskie tylko fajnie przetłoczone. Mam narożniki, listwy wokół okien i podparapetniki. Nie tynkowane, tylko malowane dobrze pokrywającą farbą strukturalną.

----------


## Lili Lili

może się uda wkleić zdjęcie   :oops:

----------


## Piotr B. CDS

> Ja mam na domu jednorodzinnym bonie i wygląda super. Są to gotowe elementy ze styropianu, nie płaskie tylko fajnie przetłoczone. Mam narożniki, listwy wokół okien i podparapetniki. Nie tynkowane, tylko malowane dobrze pokrywającą farbą strukturalną.



ale to jest inne rozwiązanie "upiększenia" estetyki elewacji  :smile:  wątek dotyczy bonii choć podsuwanychpomysłów nigdy za wiele  :wink:  :wink: 

apropos ładnie wyszło  :smile:  jaki producent profili ?

pozdr

----------


## Lili Lili

> ale to jest inne rozwiązanie "upiększenia" estetyki elewacji  wątek dotyczy bonii choć podsuwanychpomysłów nigdy za wiele 
> 
> apropos ładnie wyszło  jaki producent profili ?
> 
> pozdr


Może ja się nie znam na terminologii, ale wg mnie bonie to właśnie te elementy naklejane na rogach. Pozostałe elementy to sztukateria. A może wszystko sztukateria? Listwy/profile były robione w prywatnym zakładzie w Brwinowie.

----------


## dominikams

> Napisał dominikams
> 
> Taką alternatywę ci znalazłam:
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/pseudo-bo...ght=boniowanie
> 
> 
> jest tutaj delikatna róznica pomiedzy tamtymi postami adokładnie tym tematem.
> 
> ...


No tak, to mają być pseudo-bonie (według tego pomysłu z wątku, który wkleiłam). Nie chodzi o same bonie, tylko o poprawienie proporcji budynku przede wszystkim - dobrze myślę, Kasiu? 

Poza tym, jak ktoś pisał w wątku o boniach, ptaki potrafią na boniach przysiadać i ładnie "upiększać" elewację   :Confused:   Przy takich pseudo-boniach nie mają gdzie siadać. A taki tynk strukturalny u Zbych jest? Ciekawa jestem, jak się prezentuje   :Roll:  Bo na zdjęciu bardzo fajnie wyglądało.

----------


## dominikams

Kasiu, a miałaś wkleić foty swojego domku z połową styropianu   :Wink2:  , co by zilustrować problem. Bo tak sobie myslę, skoro twierdzisz, że taki układ (kolory mam na myśli) korzystnie działa na proporcje, to może by pokombinować z samą kolorystyką tynku? Rozrysowałaś sobie domek w różnych wersjach?   :Wink2:

----------


## Piotr B. CDS

> Poza tym, jak ktoś pisał w wątku o boniach, ptaki potrafią na boniach przysiadać i ładnie "upiększać" elewację


hmmm....pierwsze słysze... :smile: 
ciekawe...

----------


## dominikams

Piotrze, jak przeszukiwałam forum w poszukiwaniu tego boniowania dla Kasi, to właśnie był taki temat poruszany   :Wink2:  Podobno zależy to od głębokości tych szczelin, jak za płytkie - nie siadają   :big tongue:  . Nie pamiętam, czy podawano wykaz gatunków zainteresowanych boniami   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## Piotr B. CDS

> Piotrze, jak przeszukiwałam forum w poszukiwaniu tego boniowania dla Kasi, to właśnie był taki temat poruszany   Podobno zależy to od głębokości tych szczelin, jak za płytkie - nie siadają   . Nie pamiętam, czy podawano wykaz gatunków zainteresowanych boniami


tak też widziałem na postach takie informacje  :smile: 

dlatego napisałem że ciekawe... :smile:  musze popytać żeby skonfrontować informacje tu stąd z inwestorami  :smile:  w zeszłym roku kilkanaście kilometrów sprzedałem tych listew i nie wiedziałem nwet o takiej "przypadłości"...  :smile:  zwróce na to uwage.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia_de

dzięki wszystkim za rady, mąż wprawiony w przeszpiegach znalazł budynek z boniami robionymi z plastikowych listew i stwierdził, że wyglądają okropnie. Pewnie to nie zależy od samych listew ale od poziomu wykonania  :Smile: 

Nie mniej jednak będziemy  mieli "*poziome_paski_wykonane_za_pomocą_taśmy_klejącej  "*
zauważcie, że nie nazywam tego boniami, ani nawet pseudo-boniami   :Lol:  
Ptaki nie będą na tym siadać, bo im się stópki nie zmieszczą   :Lol:  
Pewnie "wklęsłość" tych pasków nie będzie wielka ale mąż będzie je malował o ton lub dwa innym kolorem farby, więc myślę, że będą widoczne. Jestem przekonana, że będzie to dobrze wyglądać, czasem takie troche dziwne pomysły wyglądają lepiej niż sprawdzone rozwiązania.

----------


## Piotr B. CDS

> poziome_paski_wykonane_za_pomocą_taśmy_klejącej


skoro taka decyzja to użyj taśmy "silver" tej szarej ze zbrojeniem w środku - najlesza jest do takich prac.

jesli będziesz miałą możliwośc to daj fotki, z chęcią zobacze jak wyszło (na przyszłośc). 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia_de

z pewnością wkleję, pewnie będę miała pytania, bo już widzę małą zagwostkę technolgiczną.

U Zbycha był tynk podkładowy, więc pod tymi paskami jest warstwa tynku... jak nakleję paski na klej, a potem dam tynk, więc po odklejeniu pasków, pod nimi będzie tylko klej... czy wystarczy jak go tylko pomaluję?

Czy może też dać cieniutko na tej części budynku jakiś tynk podkładowy? czy klej+farba wystarczą na paskach?

----------


## Piotr B. CDS

Kolejność i wskazówki  :smile: 
1) na całości siatka zatopiona w kleju,
2) całość gruntujemy pod tynk strukturalny (tynkiem podkładowym),
3) wyznaczamy poziome "pseudo bonie" czyli tam gdzie ma byc tasma,
4) naklejamy taśme,
5) kładziemy tynk strukturalny,
6) odrywamy taśme,
7) czekamy aż tynk strukturalny zwiąże,
 :cool:  naklejamy tasme papierową na tynk strukturalny w ten sposób aby w środku został Nam tylko odcinek do pomalowania" pseudo bonia",
9) malujemy farbą - dwukrotnie,
10) odrywamy tasme z obu stron "pseudo bonii",
11) usmiechamy sie  z uzyskanego efektu  :wink:   :big grin: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia_de

dzięki  :wink:  nie mogę się doczekać aż wiosna prawdziwa przyjdzie bo już bym te bonie robiła  :wink:

----------


## Piotr B. CDS

spokojnie..... :smile:  tutaj jeśli chodzi o samą robociznę tynku strukturalnego to proponuje sie wstrzymac do wiosny... kiedy temp w nocy jak i w dzień będzie powyżej 5 stopni.
tynk to wartswa ostateczna, zabezpieczająca generalnie całe docieplenie no i musi być zrobiona dobrze, dokładnie i w odpowiednich warunkach, lepiej sie nie spieszyć bo i tynk nie jest tani  :smile:  a zepsuć szybko mozna...

czekm na fotki :smile: 
ps. mam nadzieje że ładnie wyjdzie  :smile: 
pozdr

----------


## dominikams

Kasiu, a jaka kolorystyka będzie?
Czy boniowate paski będą jaśniejsze niż reszta elewacji, czy ciemniejsze?
Tez bardzo jestem ciekawa ostatecznego efektu   :Wink2:

----------


## Kasia_de

Dominika, zajrzyj do mojego dziennika (ale mi się zrymowało   :Lol:  )... dłuuugi elaborat naskrobałam i zdjęcia wkleiłam na temat elewacji  :Smile:

----------


## Ewelinka

ludziska a bonia wewnątrz na płycie gk?

----------


## piotr.wojkowice

Planuję sam ocieplić dom w tym roku i mam dom podpiwniczony i do wysokości piwnic ok 2m chcę zrobić bonie.Powyżej już tylko tynk jednolity. Myślałem nad listwami ale w moim przypadku to koszt ok 600 zł (do przełknięcia) ale chyba nie chcę płaskiej równej powierzchni wewnątrz boni tylko chropowatą zrobioną tynkiem.
A ja myślę zrobić tak:
Ponieważ grubość ocieplenia fundamentu planuję na 8 cm to zrobić to tak iż ocieplam cały fundament równo styropianem 6 cm a potem dodatkowo płytami 2cm ale pozostawiając odstępy miedzy płytami ok 2 cm w pionie i wtedy wyjdą bonie o ostrych bokach. Oklejam narożnikami (problem bo są tylko 25 mm)i i siatką i powinno to wyjść.

Co o tym sądzicie

----------


## leszeq

> Ponieważ grubość ocieplenia fundamentu planuję na 8 cm to zrobić to tak iż ocieplam cały fundament równo styropianem 6 cm a potem dodatkowo płytami 2cm ale pozostawiając odstępy miedzy płytami ok 2 cm w pionie i wtedy wyjdą bonie o ostrych bokach. Oklejam narożnikami (problem bo są tylko 25 mm)i i siatką i powinno to wyjść.
> 
> Co o tym sądzicie


Zabawy przy tym dużo ale w 100% wykonalne  :smile:   Sam czasami wykonuję boniowania w podany przez ciebie sposób.
Można dostać także narożniki z siatką 1,5 cm. Straszna z nich lipa jeśli chce się je wstawić na naroża budynku, ale do boniowania są jak znalazł  :smile:

----------


## piotr.wojkowice

I chyba to najtańszy ze sposobów ale na pewno bardzo pracochłonny.
Ale zastanawiam się nad jedną kwestią: gdy założy się listwy z PVC to woda na pewno nie przecieknie wewnątrz  itd. ale z tynkiem może być problem z zamoknięciem tylko tynku bo styropian nie powinien.
Co wy o tym sądzicie:

----------


## leszeq

Największą wadą boniowania nie jest ryzyko zamoknięcia tynków, które i tak w mniejszym lub większym stopniu namiękają przy zacinającym deszczu, tylko osadzanie się kurzu we wgłebieniach. Tynkom cienkowarstwowym nie przeszkadza woda i zmienne warunki atmosferyczne. Można nawet powiedzieć, że naciąganie wilgoci z otoczenia, to ich naturalna cecha (oprócz tynków akrylowych). Przy prawidłowym wykonaniu ściany (zbrojeniu, gruntowaniu i tynkowaniu), ryzyko przesiąkania wilgoci w głębokie partie ocieplenia, jest praktycznie znikome. No, chyba, że się uprzesz i będziesz lał wężem ogrodowym po ścianie przez 24h  :smile:

----------


## piotr.wojkowice

Leszeq mam do Ciebie pytanie bo widać troszkę się tym zajmujesz.
Wiem że decyzję powinienem podjąć sam itd...... ale jaki wymiar wg. Ciebie się najlepiej prezentuje. Bo ja chce zrobić 2x2cm lub 3x2cm?

----------


## leszeq

Zdecydowanie 3 cm szerokości i 2 cm głębokości  :smile:

----------


## justkaaa

A ja mam pytanie w jakich odległościach robi sie te wcięcia-paski w styropianie. Ja tak miarkuje że miedzy 40 (to już chyba dośc gęsto) a 60 cm (ku temu bym się bardziej skłaniała).

----------


## leszeq

> A ja mam pytanie w jakich odległościach robi sie te wcięcia-paski w styropianie. Ja tak miarkuje że miedzy 40 (to już chyba dośc gęsto) a 60 cm (ku temu bym się bardziej skłaniała).


Nie ma określonej zasady, według której powinno się "wycinać" bonie. Trzeba je dopasować do kształtu i gabarytów elewacji. Poza tym wszystko pozostaje w kwestji gustu. Najlepiej jest narysować sobie przebiego boniowania na elewacji przed ich kształtowaniem.

----------


## justkaaa

Rozumiem, że to sprawa gustu jednak byłabym wdzięczna za jakaś sugestie. Jak robią inni, większośc co robi bonie. Jakich +/- odległości są pomiędzy tymi wcięciami?

----------


## leszeq

60 cm, to duży rozstaw jak na bonie. Przeważnie wykonuję rozstaw od 30 do 50 cm. Dla przykładu bonoiwanie na poniższym zdjęciu co 35 cm.

----------


## justkaaa

dzięki za info i zdjęcie poglądowe  :smile:  wysłałam ci wiadomośc na priv  :wink:

----------


## Artmur

Boniowanie można zrobić także za pomocą technik malarskich czyli poprzez malowanie wzorów imitujących formy na elewacji oraz za pomocą techniki malarstwa ściennego sgraffito. Zdjęcia się np. tutaj: boniowanie

----------


## MarioGdynia

Witam, mam problem. Kupiłem mieszkanie. stan surowy od dewelopera INVEST KOMFORT, Gdynia Komandorskie Wzgórze  http://www.investkomfort.pl/mieszkan...,182/X,1000047 na zewnątrz mamy dwa ostatnie piętra z boniami ciemna elewacja. 
Elewacje wykonała firma STUCCO.

Pęka nam elewacją przy łączeniu płyt, w miejscu boniowania, na krzyżu. Mam porobione zdjęcia.
 Ściana przecieka. Na samym środku mam dwie mokre plamy wewnątrz mieszkania. 
Mieszkanie mamy na 10piętrze, ostatnio padało i zrobiły nam się dwie mokre plamy wewnątrz mieszkania, na środku ściany, tak to wygląda, jakby, co 50cm, czyli tam gdzie są kołki. Tak, jakby ktoś prawie przewiercił ścianę. 

Mam pytanie, jak powinno być wykonane boniowanie? Czytam tutaj trochę na forum, bo u mnie to chyba wygląda tak, że jest wypalone na ciepło w styropianie i tylko pomalowane tynkiem. Nie widać ani siatki ani listwy z PCV do boniowania.

Na początku tygodnia będą alpiniści i będziemy lać wodę na ścianę zewnętrza na tę pęknięcia. Czy to możliwe, że przez to się woda dostaje?
Niby ostatnie dwa piętra mają w wełnie zrobione ocieplenie. Widać to w kronikach budowy.

----------


## Gawor5

Do wykonywania boni najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest gotowa listwa, i taką listwę dobrać w kolorze lub pomalować, zaciąganie jej tynkiem to fatalny pomysł, pracująca wyprawa w ciągu roku na pewno odpadnie i będzie yglądało fatalnie, podobnie jak nie zaleca się układania tynku na listwach kapinosowych.

----------


## EWBUD

Zależy jakie listwy kupisz.... podtynkowe są ok.

----------

